# GTO rear end question



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

My 65 GTO has a 12 bolt rear end. What I would like to know was if all early GTO's were born with a 10 bolt only, or could you request a 12 bolt from the factory or would have have a dealer put in, or do it yourself?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Pontiac only offered a 10 bolt until 70, a type-c 12 bolt was an option for the 455 GTO.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Only 10 bolts were offered until '70, when the 455 powered cars got 12 bolts.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Agreed, 10 bolt was the only option. If you're going for originality, FYI, I spent 17 months looking for a 65 rear, so if you find one grab it.

Mike


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd leave the 12 bolt in there unless you need it completly stock. The 12 bolt is a much stronger rear end.


----------

